# Bergen bread



## Charl (Oct 25, 2019)

Any other breads similar to bergen, finding it hard to find, is it a case of buying different breads and trying them all, most of the ones i bought seemed to up my readings so ended up in the bin.


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi @Charl, yes I find Burgen often goes awol from the supermarkets (Morrisons hasn't had it in for a couple of weeks), so I buy Hovis Nimble (when it's around - it disappears too) or Waitrose's LivLife bread, which has very low-carb small slices. Both of these suit me.

I did buy Hovis Lower Carb Seeded bread for a while, which I liked, but I haven't seen that for months...


----------



## Drummer (Oct 25, 2019)

I was just munching a Livlife sandwich when I read this - small slices but at 4 gm of carb I can have two.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 26, 2019)

Vogel was another be folks used to mention, but I’ve never seen it in shops near me!


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Vogel was another be folks used to mention, but I’ve never seen it in shops near me!


I usually get it from Waitrose, but I noticed the big Sainsbury’s in Banbury had it for the first time the other week, so maybe it’s catching on!


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 26, 2019)

Hovis do a lower carb loaf I get mine at Asda but I do miss my Lidl rolls !
  Carol


----------



## Pine Marten (Oct 26, 2019)

chaoticcar said:


> Hovis do a lower carb loaf I get mine at Asda but I do miss my Lidl rolls !
> Carol


We don't have an Asda, and our Lidl never did the rolls, which I would have liked to try as they sounded nice


----------



## chaoticcar (Oct 26, 2019)

Maybe you could contact Hovis and check if they sell them anywhere  near to you The Lidl rolls were great ,I haven't heard of any one else selling anything similar ,has anyone else ? 
  Carol


----------



## grovesy (Oct 27, 2019)

chaoticcar said:


> Maybe you could contact Hovis and check if they sell them anywhere  near to you The Lidl rolls were great ,I haven't heard of any one else selling anything similar ,has anyone else ?
> Carol


No I have not.


----------



## Browser (Oct 27, 2019)

Burgen suppliers are bit of an enigma. For what it’s worth, here is what I have seen. My local, medium sized,  Sainsburys used to sell it but stopped all of a sudden. I spoke to a guy stocking the bakery shelves and asked if they had stopped selling Burgen as it was a poor seller. On the contrary he said it flew off the shelves but they were trying to sell more of their own equivalent, whatever that is.  I’ve found it in most large Sainsbury  stores but the one I used to get it from has now stopped selling it. Tesco used to sell it but stopped. Lo and behold, I was in a Tesco store a few days ago and saw it back on the shelf. I can usually find it in Asda ( now and again they have it at the ‘Roll back’ price of £1.). I occasionally manage to get it in Co-op stores. It seems to be such a hit or a miss that I began to think that the wholesale suppliers of the product were unreliable. My solution is keep one (or two if I have space) in the freezer.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 27, 2019)

Browser said:


> Burgen suppliers are bit of an enigma. For what it’s worth, here is what I have seen. My local, medium sized,  Sainsburys used to sell it but stopped all of a sudden. I spoke to a guy stocking the bakery shelves and asked if they had stopped selling Burgen as it was a poor seller. On the contrary he said it flew off the shelves but they were trying to sell more of their own equivalent, whatever that is.  I’ve found it in most large Sainsbury  stores but the one I used to get it from has now stopped selling it. Tesco used to sell it but stopped. Lo and behold, I was in a Tesco store a few days ago and saw it back on the shelf. I can usually find it in Asda ( now and again they have it at the ‘Roll back’ price of £1.). I occasionally manage to get it in Co-op stores. It seems to be such a hit or a miss that I began to think that the wholesale suppliers of the product were unreliable. My solution is keep one (or two if I have space) in the freezer.


I find this too , my Sainsburys used to sell the small and large one but have stopped selling the small. I preffered the small it fitted in my freezer better.


----------



## Docb (Oct 27, 2019)

A quick bit of googling shows that Bergen is a trade name of Allied Bakeries which is part of Associated British Foods.  I suspect that the appearance of Bergen on supermarket shelves will have more to do with the business relationship between the supermarket an Associated British Foods than the popularity or otherwise of the product.


----------



## Jodee (Oct 27, 2019)

Check out this post:  https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/bread-cracker-options-low-carb.80994/#post-899310

I went off Burgen bread quite quickly so now I am back with the fresh baked bread at tesco, rye, ancient seed, corn bread rye seeded, rye sourdough, I just try to stick to max 2 slices.


----------



## Maz2 (Oct 27, 2019)

chaoticcar said:


> Hovis do a lower carb loaf I get mine at Asda but I do miss my Lidl rolls !
> Carol


I noticed a low carb loaf in the fresh bakery section of our local Lidl if that would be any good.  Not sure if all Lidl branches stock it though.


----------



## Maz2 (Oct 27, 2019)

Browser said:


> Burgen suppliers are bit of an enigma. For what it’s worth, here is what I have seen. My local, medium sized,  Sainsburys used to sell it but stopped all of a sudden. I spoke to a guy stocking the bakery shelves and asked if they had stopped selling Burgen as it was a poor seller. On the contrary he said it flew off the shelves but they were trying to sell more of their own equivalent, whatever that is.  I’ve found it in most large Sainsbury  stores but the one I used to get it from has now stopped selling it. Tesco used to sell it but stopped. Lo and behold, I was in a Tesco store a few days ago and saw it back on the shelf. I can usually find it in Asda ( now and again they have it at the ‘Roll back’ price of £1.). I occasionally manage to get it in Co-op stores. It seems to be such a hit or a miss that I began to think that the wholesale suppliers of the product were unreliable. My solution is keep one (or two if I have space) in the freezer.


Glad to hear it has appeared in Tesco again. I have not seen it for a while and asked one of the Managers.  He could not see any reason for it not being there and said he would get it re-ordered. Am getting mine from Asda at the moment.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 28, 2019)

Maz2 said:


> I noticed a low carb loaf in the fresh bakery section of our local Lidl if that would be any good.  Not sure if all Lidl branches stock it though.


Low carb or low GI?
They are not the same thing, unfortunately.


----------



## Greymouser (Nov 24, 2019)

Thought I would resurrect this old thread, rather than start a new one. 

I went to get some Nimble bread today in Asda, only to find they did not have any, but they had Bergen bread, so rather than go elsewhere, I thought I would give it a go, as so many say it is wonderful. I got back, felt very hungry so thought I would try it, but test first, then after. Before I got a 4.5 reading, so food needed! I tried it with some Mushroom Pate, thought it tasted OK, but an odd texture, certainly different from Nimble. I only had two slices, but upon testing two hours later, got an 8.8!  I am not impressed and will try again tomorrow morning, just to make sure, but I think this will be going into the bin, unless my wife likes it, as a spike of + 4.3 is not acceptable!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 24, 2019)

I tried it once, I couldn’t Stand it


----------



## Sally W (Nov 25, 2019)

chaoticcar said:


> Maybe you could contact Hovis and check if they sell them anywhere  near to you The Lidl rolls were great ,I haven't heard of any one else selling anything similar ,has anyone else ?
> Carol


I’m still not over Lidl rolls either! Pretty sure someone said parts of Ireland still sell them. Hi Lo bread is low carb, high protein & fibre. About 5gms per slice so I have a couple of slices a day


----------



## Greymouser (Nov 25, 2019)

Well I tried the stuff again this morning, with an egg sandwich which only spiked me slightly, from 5.1 to 5.8. No idea what was going on there, perhaps the egg slowed stuff down... 
I will try again tomorrow, but I think I prefer the taste of the Nimble.


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 25, 2019)

I have both, with the occasional LivLife, and Burgen can be quite, er, solid. Did you have the smaller slices or the big loaf, @Greymouser?


----------



## Drummer (Nov 25, 2019)

It would help to know the carb count per slice when discussing breads, I think the lowest per slice is 4 gm of carb - but ordinary stuff can be 22 gm per slice, so if someone is eating a 10 gm a slice bread that could be good or bad....


----------



## Pine Marten (Nov 25, 2019)

The small Burgen slice has 8-9gm and the large slice has around 11gm, I believe (without going to check).


----------



## Greymouser (Nov 25, 2019)

It was the large one, around 11g a slice, though any slice looks large when compared to Nimble. Nimble is 8.1g a slice, incidentally. 

You are right too Pine Martin, it's _kinda solid... _It kind of reminds me of a Rye bread I tried years ago. Still not sure if I like it or not, will try again tomorrow.


----------

